# Good Sam Club. Are You A Member Or Not And Why?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Good Sam has been pestering me to renew my membership for about three months now. My membership doesn't expire until the end of this month so I haven't been in a rush to renew. When I first joined in 2008, I only had to pay a $2.00 membership fee as a promotion with my Camping World membeship. Last year it was $19.00 and for this year they want $29.95. The only things my membership got for me so far is Highways magazine and a few bucks off on a couple nights at Canon Beach RV Resort. I also have GMAC insurance on the outback that I originally got through Good Sam but I don't know if that actually gets me a credit anymore. I am starting to question if the membership is worth the inflated fee or not.

So the question is, are you a member or not and why?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We are not members anymore, for a few reasons 1) many of the cg's no longer offer a discount on the weekends, 2) at a couple of the Good Sam cg's that we camped at gave us a run around because we didn't ask for the discount when we made reservations, and 3) the final straw one cg gave us the discount on one night only because we were staying for a week!! This was NOT mentioned in the cg's "fineprint". So we stayed at a different cg that week as did the 3 other families who were camping with us!!


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes - just joined on a $20/2 years deal. Based on our camping this summer, the discount is supposed to save us $60.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We are members of the roadside assistance e portion of GS. threatened and then followed through on the threat to terminate membership if the junk mail generator wasn't turned off.

That being said, I have had awesome and I do mean awesome response from the roadside assistance on three occasions. One being a belt after a certain spring rally and twice for tire issues. All three times the response time was less than an hour and two of them were less than 20 minutes. I was reeeaaallly impressed.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I joined this year for the added roadside assistance, and trip planning services. We had a long trip from NJ to TN this spring, and I wanted to have the extra peace of mind in case anything happened (in addition for our regular insurance coverage).

I also like the magazine because I pretty much devour anything RV-related! I think I have a subscription to all of them by now!

I have never even looked at the discounts for camping, but I might have to check that out now.

There was a really low promotion rate that I jumped at (I got $29 total for 3 years; and I think it was ~$75 for the roadside for one year). I like it - keeps me in the RV world loop, so to speak.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I am wondering what are the benefits of good sams roadside assistance vrs your auto insurance roadside assistance?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just got off the phone with GMAC. Although they tell me that I am getting a "wonderful" discount on my insurance by being a GSC member, they won't tell me how much that discount is. Seems fishy but I'll probably renew.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Duanesz said:


> I am wondering what are the benefits of good sams roadside assistance vrs your auto insurance roadside assistance?


In my case, peace of mind since I was so far out of state. And, Good Sam's network down south is pretty robust as a backup in case we got stranded for any reason....


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We bought it for this year and have saved at many cg's - not sure if we'd do it again for next year though as we'll only be doing w/e's. The very first week we bought it, we recouped the cost.

So, I guess the question is: figure out a couple of cg's with GS discount that you'd want to stay at and decide whether it's a deal based on the discounts - for us, yes!

We also joined Passport America this year and recouped that cost on one week's stay near San Antonio - their deals are great 'off-season' so it's been worth it for us this year, many seem not to offer their discounts in the summer though so probably wouldn't renew - nice for being on the road for an extensive time - quite a few nights we've stayed places with full hook-ups for $12-$14/night with PA.

Ali


----------

